# Drum brake adjustments. (how tight should they be)



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a video of mine, Do I need to make them tighter?

drums - YouTube


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's tight enough. It stopped within 5 turns, that's tight enough.


----------

